# Removal of Top dash pad in B13



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Guys, I looked in the FSM and its not detailed on how to remove the top dash pad. There are 2 screws near the defroster vents. I know you have to pull the center, front panels, cluster, etc. will it come out after pulling these things out? anybody have pictures of how they removed theirs? 

Thanks 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

i dont have pictures but to remove the dash is pretty simple.

there are two screws up top by the vents, two at the bottom corners, you will have to remove all the "under dash" parts to see them, and you also have to remove the cluster because there is one screw that sits behind there. you will have to "wiggle" it a little bit to get it out if you have never removed it before because of the seal that sits between the main air vent.

Keep us posted


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Thanks alot! 
Chris


----------

